# Physical Therapy - Dry Needling procedures



## mfarseneau (Jul 14, 2016)

Is anyone billing for dry-needling performed by physical therapists? If yes, what procedure code are you using?

Thank you for your input.


----------



## kmgauthier (Jul 14, 2016)

Per CPT Assistant the correct code is the unlisted musculoskeletal system code, 20999.


----------

